# Question about CS3 dreamweaver



## bestpics (Nov 21, 2007)

I downloaded the trial version of CS3 dreamweaver. Of course it is first class software , but it looks like it is very hard to learn and use. Could someone recommend another web page software program that is easier to use than dreamweaver.

It looks like a nightmare to use, and I don't want to spend a year or more to learn it. I don't want a cheap web page verison, but it doesn't have to be as high end as CS3 dreamweaver.

I was, however, thinking of buying a book on dreamweaver to help me learn it. The help section of dreamweaver is not that good for me.


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 21, 2007)

well dreamweaver really is the best...
But I would recommend just trying to learn to code.  It's fun, and very rewarding.  Plus, you can do some things that might not work right in dreamweaver.

It's really not as hard as you think. html, css, etc are almost like english....and all include english words.


----------



## bestpics (Nov 21, 2007)

Coud you recommend a good HTML book to learn the code. I do have one html book, but I am looking for somethng better than what I have. I do have some basic knowledge of html but need to learn much more.

Than you for any help in this matter


----------



## doobs (Nov 21, 2007)

Notepad.


----------



## nossie (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi.
You can get free Microsoft tools and 100s of video tutorials on www.asp.net


----------

